# Sound mit ALSA funktioniert nicht

## SigHunter

Hallöchen.

Krieg bei mir den Sound nicht zum laufen, hoffe mir kann jemand sagen was ich falsch mache.

Verwendet wird eine Onkyo 200SE Soundkarte, welche über keine Lautstärkeregelung verfügt. (evtl. macht das irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Mixer? ich kenn mich nur nicht wirklich damit aus.)

```
07:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
```

Wenn ich versuche etwas mit mplayer (geht auch mit z. B. muine nicht besser) versuche abzuspielen bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/13.61% (ratio: 24000->176400)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:1010:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

[AO_ALSA] Fehler beim Öffnen der Wiedergabe: No such file or directory

[AO SDL] Samplerate: 44100Hz Kanäle: Stereo Format s16le

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:1010:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

[AO SDL] Kann Audio nicht öffnen: No available audio device

DVB card number must be between 1 and 4

AO: [null] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: kein Video

Starte Wiedergabe...
```

meine /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf sieht so aus:

http://dpaste.com/176659/

gibts eventuell nen Konflikt mit dem Soundchip der auf meiner Grafikkarte (HDMI) sitzt? Weiss aber nicht woran ich das erkenne, falls es so wäre.

```
01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa50
```

Verwendet wird übrigens ein mit genkernel erstellter Kernel, sollte also nicht daran liegen (hoffe ich).

Falls relevant, emerge --info:

http://dpaste.com/176663/

alsa sound ist beim booten zum starten eingetragen.

Falls noch irgendwelche Informationen benötigt werden einfach bescheid sagen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mfg

Sebastian

----------

## wuesti

Laut http://hardware4linux.info/component/38431/ soll die Karte vom Kernel-Modul ICE1724 unterstützt werden. Es existiert bei den Gentoo-sources. Eine Suche in der Kernelkonfiguration ergibt:

```

Symbol: SND_ICE1724 [=n]                                                │  

  │ Prompt: ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT)                                   │  

  │   Defined at sound/pci/Kconfig:587                                      │  

  │   Depends on: SOUND && !M68K && SND && SND_PCI                          │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=m])                                │  

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=m])                 │  

  │           -> PCI sound devices (SND_PCI [=y])                           │  

  │   Selects: SND_RAWMIDI && SND_AC97_CODEC && SND_VMASTER 

```

Also solltest du als erstes ein 

```
lsmod | grep ICE1724
```

 versuchen. Dann siehst du zumindest, ob das richtige Kernelmodul geladen wird.

----------

## SigHunter

```
siggentoo sebastian # lsmod | grep ICE1724

siggentoo sebastian # 

siggentoo sebastian # lsmod | grep ice1724

snd_ice1724            79224  0 

snd_rawmidi            12624  1 snd_ice1724

snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx      1528  1 snd_ice1724

snd_ac97_codec         88184  1 snd_ice1724

snd_ak4xxx_adda         5096  2 snd_ice1724,snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx

snd_ak4114              5352  1 snd_ice1724

snd_pcm                45488  6 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ice1724,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_ac97_codec,snd_ak4114

snd_pt2258              2248  1 snd_ice1724

snd_i2c                 2648  2 snd_ice1724,snd_pt2258

snd                    37304  17 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_ice1724,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_ak4xxx_adda,snd_ak4114,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_pt2258,snd_i2c
```

heisst das jetzt dass es geladen ist, wenn es da angezeigt wird? oder heisst die 0 dass es nicht geladen ist? 

wenn ja, wie lad ichs nach?

edit:

hab jetzt mal 

snd-ice1724

snd_ice1724

in meine /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 mit reingepackt sodass es mitgeladen wird, geht aber bisher auch nicht. muss ich da irgendwas erst neu kompilieren wieder?

heisst das modul snd_ice1724 oder snd-ice1724? lsmod schreibts mit unterstrich, die datei heisst aber snd-ice1724.ko

----------

## SigHunter

Hier noch einige Ausgaben, falls die irgendwem nützlich sein könnten:

```
siggentoo sebastian # cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.
```

```
siggentoo sebastian # cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xe5020000 irq 17

 1 [SE200PCI       ]: ICE1724 - ONKYO SE200PCI

                      ONKYO SE200PCI at 0xd000, irq 19
```

```
siggentoo sebastian # cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.20 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux siggentoo 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Sat Mar 27 03:16:37 CET 2010 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 

HD-Audio Generic at 0xe5020000 irq 17

ONKYO SE200PCI at 0xd000, irq 19

Audio devices:

1: ICE1724 (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers:

0: ATI R6xx HDMI

1: ICE1724 - multitrack

siggentoo sebastian # 
```

----------

## wuesti

 *SigHunter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> siggentoo sebastian # lsmod | grep ICE1724
> 
> ...

 

Ja es ist geladen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> hab jetzt mal 
> ...

 

Weil das Modul vorher automatisch geladen wurde, ist das unnötig.

----------

## wuesti

 *SigHunter wrote:*   

> Hier noch einige Ausgaben, falls die irgendwem nützlich sein könnten:
> 
> ```
> siggentoo sebastian # cat /proc/asound/version
> 
> ...

 

0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic:

Hast du auf dem Mainboard einen Soundchip?

Wenn ja schalte ihn mal im BIOS-Setup aus!

----------

## SigHunter

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic:
> 
> Hast du auf dem Mainboard einen Soundchip?
> ...

 

der ist im Bios deaktiviert. in dieser Ausgabe heisst der ATI HDMI Sound HDA-Intel, keine Ahnung wieso. der Onboard Soundchip is eigentlich biosseitig deaktiviert

----------

## wuesti

Bevor wir an der falsche Stelle weitermachen:

Funktioniert der Sound in anderen Programmen?

Hast du http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml durch? Hier interessiert besonders, der Abschnitt über die Kernelkonfiguration  *Quote:*   

> Important: genkernel users should now run genkernel --menuconfig all and then follow the instructions in Kernel Options for ALSA. 

 

Soltest du das alles beachtet haben, versuch mal:

```
lsmod | grep snd
```

Wenn du dort eindeutig ein Kernelmodul für die Karte indentifizieren kannst, trage es in die 

```
/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

 ein. Hier würde ich dann einen Neustart und ein alsconf probieren.

Sollte das nicht helfen, dann würde ich mal die Onkyo-Karte ausbauen und die OnBoardkarte im BIOS aktivieren. Dann sollte ein 

```
lsmod | grep snd
```

 die Kernelmodule auswerfen. Aus den Differenzen zu oben solltest du dann das Modul für den OnBoard-Chip identifizieren und in die blacklist.conf eintragen können.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

zusätzlich zu der Frage, ob Du mit anderen Programmen Ton hast, würde mich auch interessieren, ob Du in diesem System unter dem von Dir verwendeten Benutzer überhaupt bereits Ton hattest.

Kann es vielleicht auch sein, dass einfach nur ein Problem mit der Rechteverwaltung vorliegt? Darf Dein Benutzer alle Soundkarten benutzen?

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## AmonAmarth

da du zwei soundkarten hast wird die mit dem HDA chip vermutlich als erste karte verwendet, deswegen hörst nix.

gib uns mal die ausgaben von aplay -l und aplay -L

was macht "alsamixer -c 0" bzw. "alsamixer -c 1". gibts da verschiedenen mixereinstellungen?

anhand der ausgabe von aplay wirst du $DEVICE rausfinden und dann damit ausprobieren können:

speaker-test -c 2 -t w -D default:CARD=$DEVICE

du brauchst also nix im bios deaktivieren

----------

## SigHunter

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> zusätzlich zu der Frage, ob Du mit anderen Programmen Ton hast, würde mich auch interessieren, ob Du in diesem System unter dem von Dir verwendeten Benutzer überhaupt bereits Ton hattest. 

 

nein, mit keinem programm ton.

unter gentoo (bzw dieser installation hatte ich noch garkeinen),

hatte vorher mint drauf, da hats geklappt (ohne was einzustellen oder so)

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann es vielleicht auch sein, dass einfach nur ein Problem mit der Rechteverwaltung vorliegt? Darf Dein Benutzer alle Soundkarten benutzen?
> 
> 

 

der user sebastian ist in der gruppe audio, irgend ne weitere gruppe relevant? 

ich versuch jetzt erstmal das von AmonAmarth bevor ich mich untern Tisch quäl und meine Karte ausbau  :Smile: 

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> da du zwei soundkarten hast wird die mit dem HDA chip vermutlich als erste karte verwendet, deswegen hörst nix.
> 
> gib uns mal die ausgaben von aplay -l und aplay -L
> 
> 

 

```
siggentoo sebastian # aplay -l

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], Gerät 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: SE200PCI [ONKYO SE200PCI], Gerät 0: ICE1724 [ICE1724]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: SE200PCI [ONKYO SE200PCI], Gerät 1: ICE1724 IEC958 [ICE1724 IEC958]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: SE200PCI [ONKYO SE200PCI], Gerät 2: ICE1724 Surrounds [ICE1724 Surround PCM]

  Sub-Geräte: 3/3

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

  Sub-Gerät #1: subdevice #1

  Sub-Gerät #2: subdevice #2
```

```
siggentoo sebastian # aplay -L

hdmi:CARD=Generic

    HD-Audio Generic, ATI HDMI

    HDMI Audio Output

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

default:CARD=SE200PCI

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    Front speakers

rear:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724 Surround PCM

    Rear speakers

center_lfe:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724 Surround PCM

    Center and Subwoofer speakers

side:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724 Surround PCM

    Side speakers

surround40:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output
```

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was macht "alsamixer -c 0" bzw. "alsamixer -c 1". gibts da verschiedenen mixereinstellungen?
> 
> 

 

ich kann auch mit F6 im alxamixer zwischen den 2 soundkarten umschalten, allerdings hab ich kein analoges simples stereo out sondern nur irgendwelche optischen, surround, front, sonstwas. kein mixer ist auf MM oder ähnliches.

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anhand der ausgabe von aplay wirst du $DEVICE rausfinden und dann damit ausprobieren können:
> 
> speaker-test -c 2 -t w -D default:CARD=$DEVICE
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> siggentoo sebastian # speaker-test -c 2 -t w -D default:CARD=SE200PCI
> 
> speaker-test 1.0.21
> 
> Wiedergabe-Gerät ist default:CARD=SE200PCI
> ...

 

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml durch? Hier interessiert besonders, der Abschnitt über die Kernelkonfiguration Important: genkernel users should now run genkernel --menuconfig all and then follow the instructions in Kernel Options for ALSA. 

 

ich hab genkernel all ohne --menuconfig gemacht, in der hoffnung (bzw. annahme) dass dann einfach alles mit eingebaut/als modul gemacht wird was ich brauche (bzw. was es gibt), weil ich mit der großen fülle an einstellungsoptionen vom kernel kompilieren net zurecht komm. den rest hab ich nach dem deutschen leitfaden gemacht (denke mal das is das selbe nur übersetzt)

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

----------

## SigHunter

*push*

ok. ich hab jetzt n paar kernel gebaut mit unterschiedlichen optionen usw, hat alles nichts geändert.

(nachdem ich jetzt begriffen hab WAS genau genkernel überhaupt tut  :Smile: 

wenn ich mint von cd boote funktioniert der sound. die dort geladenen kernel module entsprechen bis auf ein midimodul genau denen die ich bei mir im gentoo auch geladen habe.

sollte ich OSS beim kernel bauen komplett deaktivieren oder aktivieren falls es gebraucht wird? 

hab snd_hda_codec_atihdmi und snd_hda_intel in die blacklist und danach alsaconf durchlaufen lassen. 

im mixer zeigts mir jetzt nur noch die Onkyo Karte an, nicht mehr den ATI HDMI Chip. 

der sound sollte bei mir analog rauskommen, also über die 2 chinchstecker an der karte. 

im mixer habe ich aber wie gesagt nur PCMs und surround sachen, die ich bei mir aber garnicht hab. 

```
siggentoo sebastian # aplay -L

default:CARD=SE200PCI

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    Front speakers

rear:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724 Surround PCM

    Rear speakers

center_lfe:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724 Surround PCM

    Center and Subwoofer speakers

side:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724 Surround PCM

    Side speakers

surround40:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=SE200PCI,DEV=0

    ONKYO SE200PCI, ICE1724

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)
```

Wie müsste der analoge sound da heißen? Wave, stereo oder dergleichen? oder is der dabei?

ich denke das ist das problem bei mir, weiss aber nicht wie ichs behebe.

ein speaker-test bewirkt bei mir immernoch folgendes:

```
siggentoo sebastian # speaker-test

speaker-test 1.0.21

Wiedergabe-Gerät ist default

Stream-Parameter sind 48000 Hz, S16_LE, 1 Kanäle

Verwende 16 Oktaven rosa Rauschen

ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:975:(snd1_pcm_direct_initialize_slave) unable to install hw params

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1022:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to initialize slave

Fehler beim Öffnen des Gerätes: -16, Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt
```

wüsste aber nicht von was das belegt sein soll, und wenn ich alles aus mach, inkl. opera, pidgin usw, was irgendwie den sound für sich beanspruchen könnte gehts auch nicht.

hier noch die aktualisierten ausgaben:

```
siggentoo sebastian # cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [SE200PCI       ]: ICE1724 - ONKYO SE200PCI

                      ONKYO SE200PCI at 0xd000, irq 19
```

```
siggentoo sebastian # cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.20 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux siggentoo 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Apr 5 09:46:02 CEST 2010 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 

ONKYO SE200PCI at 0xd000, irq 19

Audio devices:

0: ICE1724 (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers:

0: ICE1724 - multitrack
```

```
uid=0(root) gid=0(root) Gruppen=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel),11(floppy),20(dialout),26(tape),27(video)
```

```
uid=1000(sebastian) gid=1000(sebastian) Gruppen=10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),85(usb),100(users),250(portage),1000(sebastian),1006(truecrypt)
```

hoffe es weiss noch irgendwer einen rat für mich :/ ohne ton is schon bissl doof ^^

----------

## franzf

Welcher Kernel läuft bei dir? Welche alsa-lib?

Hast du schonmal veruscht, einfach alsa-lib und alsa-utils neu zu bauen?

----------

## SigHunter

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Welcher Kernel läuft bei dir? Welche alsa-lib?
> 
> Hast du schonmal veruscht, einfach alsa-lib und alsa-utils neu zu bauen?

 

2.6.31-gentoo-r10

alsa-lib-1.0.21a

hab beide grad neu gebaut und danach mal neu gestartet, hat aber nichts gebracht.

(oder muss ich sonst noch irgendwas machen nach dem rebuild?)

kann ich irgendwie rausfinden wovon das gerät belegt ist? (wie der speaker-test behauptet)

----------

## franzf

Ich hab nochmal kurz gegoogelt:

http://www.gentooforum.de/post/107002/probleme-nach-ram-upgrade-auf-4gib.html#post107002

 *Quote:*   

> Juhu.... Es geht..  Ich habe jetzt die Kernel Module unter /lib/modules gelöscht und den Kernel noch einmal vollständig neu übersetzt.Jetzt funktioniert DRI und ALSA wieder ohne Probleme...

 

----------

## SigHunter

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hab nochmal kurz gegoogelt:
> 
> http://www.gentooforum.de/post/107002/probleme-nach-ram-upgrade-auf-4gib.html#post107002
> 
>  *Quote:*   Juhu.... Es geht..  Ich habe jetzt die Kernel Module unter /lib/modules gelöscht und den Kernel noch einmal vollständig neu übersetzt.Jetzt funktioniert DRI und ALSA wieder ohne Probleme... 

 

welche dateien sind das? oder aus der datei modules.dep rauslöschen? weiss nicht wie das geht, erklär bitte  :Smile: 

```
siggentoo sebastian # cd /lib/modules

siggentoo modules # ls

2.6.31-gentoo-r10

siggentoo modules # cd 2.6.31-gentoo-r10/

siggentoo 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 # ls

build              modules.dep          modules.ofmap     modules.symbols.bin

kernel             modules.dep.bin      modules.order     modules.usbmap

modules.alias      modules.ieee1394map  modules.pcimap    source

modules.alias.bin  modules.inputmap     modules.seriomap  video

modules.ccwmap     modules.isapnpmap    modules.symbols

```

----------

## franzf

 *SigHunter wrote:*   

> welche dateien sind das? oder aus der datei modules.dep rauslöschen? weiss nicht wie das geht, erklär bitte 

 

Ich denke er hat ein 

```
rm -rf /lib/modules/*
```

 gemacht, danach den Kernel neu gebaut und installiert 

```
make && make modules_install
```

 und das bzImage natürlich nach /boot kopieren.

----------

## SigHunter

falls es irgendwen juckt, ich habs gerade eben hinbekommen,

nachdem ich beim Kernel bauen CONFIG_SYSVIPC auf ja gestellt habe gehts nun endlich...

----------

